# Mutagenic = Busted........



## TheExperiment (Apr 2, 2014)

One of the big sources on eroids, Mutagenic, has been busted. 

Follow the link: http://tribune-chronicle.com/page/c...7-count-indictment-for-steroids.html?nav=5192


----------



## TheBlob (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup saw the news report... How crazy is that.. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. Sounds like it was a bit amature but still hate to see any sort of bust in this space.


----------



## nightster (Apr 2, 2014)

A legit source on eroids?  After reading here for a short while I was starting to think there were no sourses out there  lol


----------



## shenky (Apr 2, 2014)

nightster said:


> A legit source on eroids?  After reading here for a short while I was starting to think there were no sourses out there  lol



Mutagenic was, I believe, their "#1 rated" source. 22 year old kid who lives with his parents. Well shit.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Apr 2, 2014)

Using paypal for payment thats one way to have your name on file..


----------



## shenky (Apr 2, 2014)

Surfliftsleep said:


> Using paypal for payment thats one way to have your name on file..



He wasn't using paypal for payments, he was using his paypal accounts to launder the money


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 2, 2014)

Should we be surprised?  On eroids.........an elaborate internet business, key word ...on the internet...... 22 year old kid too, probably got involved with the wrong people, making some good money, now scared shitless.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 2, 2014)

He's probably singing like a choir boy as we speak while his parents tell anyone who will listen how great of a kid he really is, and how someone else must have put him up to this...


----------



## orion (Apr 2, 2014)

Well shit glad I did not order from them then


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2014)

Did any of you catch the part in at the end to where they claim identity theft?

_Read how prosecutors say the business was set up with ID information stolen from gym members in the Tuesday Tribune Chronicle._


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2014)

My point is he is a criminal and I can careless he got busted.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 3, 2014)

This is not a game for children on either end.  Keep this in mind youngsters armed with the internet and high school chemistry.

Leave it to the pros or leave it alone.


----------



## BarabbasFCF (Apr 10, 2014)

shenky said:


> Mutagenic was, I believe, their "#1 rated" source. 22 year old kid who lives with his parents. Well shit.



If your saying Muta was legit then so are half the srcs on Eroids bro. He was a re seller of another src on eroids most of them re labled one brewers gear.


----------



## schultz1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Giys from open source boards getting busted.......suprising. but yep with the amount of volume he was moving I am sure he is laying down tracks to how it all works. I see a shortage in the near future.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 10, 2014)

BarabbasFCF said:


> He was a re seller of another src on eroids most of them re labled one brewers gear.



Confirmed with mass spectrometry.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 10, 2014)

of all the better ways to launder money, why paypal?!  SMH.  gues that greed got to him, should have been more careful.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 18, 2014)

I know someone who got some rips from him, actually turned out legit.  I know that he resold body synthetics until moving on to AN.  I remember messaging him once about serostim when he had it, the kid had a bad attitude.  Private small operations are always better, you can get a pretty decent idea of what you're getting and who's making it.  GH on the other hand, I typically have to go international and cross my fingers I get legit pharma (so far so good).


----------

